# Amplificador antiguo



## nanu40 (Jul 29, 2014)

¿En una plaqueta amplificadora de 20w antigua mono con 2 Tip41c se podran reemplazar por 2N3055 sin modificar la plaqueta? ...


----------



## CHUWAKA (Jul 29, 2014)

Si , sin problema , mejor ponle los tip 3055 , y mejor sube una foto para orientarte mejor.
saludos..


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 29, 2014)

Sip , cómo te dicen TIP3055 , TIP35 o TIP33A si lo conseguis


----------



## nanu40 (Jul 29, 2014)

Gracias por responder, lo que tengo es Tip35C sin uso de los años 96/97, en cuanto pueda subo las fotos, gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 29, 2014)

Sip , vas a tener que pelearla un poco porque son físicamente mas grandes , las patas coinciden en el órden


----------



## nanu40 (Jul 30, 2014)

aca mando unas fotos



gracias por darme una mano.el cambio de transistores es por que compre chinos no conseguí de marca los que tengo son los de la foto son de los 90. los 2n3055 estaban en una potencia de un amigo que me dio los disipadores con los transistores,los tip 35c son de un sinto scott. Como pueden ver es simple hoy funciono todo el dia . las plaquetas dicen NK atras. De a poco lo voy a terminar de acomodar.



la verdad es complicado conseguir componentes por donde vivo y cuando consigo no coinciden como el capasitor de 2200

Si alguien me puede informar del reemplazo del transistor 2A93C y el 2A92E gracias ...


----------



## angelito007 (Ago 1, 2014)

Buenas noches
El transistor 2A93C lo puedes reemplazar por el BC327. 
El transistor 2A92E lo puedes reemplazar por el BC337.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 1, 2014)

Ahora que me acuerdo esos eran unos transistores Argentinos.


----------



## angelito007 (Ago 1, 2014)

Transistores de Texas Instruments fabricados en Argentina hace muchos años. Son transistores complementarios de silicio.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 1, 2014)

Si si , ya me había acordado y editado 

Gracias.


----------



## nanu40 (Ago 1, 2014)

Gracias, por la ayuda no es Audinac  algo parecido de un amplificador viejo sin marca, la información de la corriente de reposo no la tenía espero que me sirva, tiene los mismos voltajes , cambée transistores 2a93c por bc327 y2a92e por bc337 y ahora calientan transistores de salida y las resistencias de 0.47 5w, los transistores de salida son tip 35c, revisé la fuente y los diodos están bien, puede ser que los reemplazos  sean malos, la plaqueta es antigua tipo Audinac , yo no se mucho ésto lo hago cómo entretenimiento.


----------



## uli__f (Jul 27, 2016)

nanu40 dijo:


> aca mando unas fotos
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hola nanu40, no has podido conseguir el diagrama de este amplificador? Lo estaría necesitando. Muchas gracias.


----------



## zopilote (Jul 27, 2016)

Revisa el diagrama de Holimar que la mayoria de los amplificadores cuasicomplementarios  son copia de el.
En el foro lo puedes buscar.


----------



## uli__f (Jul 29, 2016)

Muchas gracias zopilote. Lo voy a estar buscando. Saludos!


----------



## indemornin (May 16, 2018)

Hola , considerarse con suerte!
Mi gran aporte al foro: Todo lo relacionado con el famoso y muy querido RCA de 20Wrms, comento que lo tengo funcionando con alimentación de 50Volts. Tira exactamente 25Watts RMS sobre 8 ohms y 40Wrms sobre 4ohms. 
Originalmente con 40volts de alimentacion se obtienen 20Wrms/8ohms.
El mismo requiere 2 ajustes: Simetría y corriente de reposo. La placa posee control de tonos graves y agudos y una alta impedancia de entrada de unos 750Kohms apta para cápsulas cerámicas de tocadisco, nada impide conectar cualquier otra fuente de señal, es espectacular el sonido de este ampli, inclusive funciona con miles de transistores de reemplazo posibles , muy flexible. Cualquier duda he aquí un humilde conocedor en ese ampli, nunca me falló. Saludos.


----------



## pandacba (May 16, 2018)

Este amplificador en aquellos años se los hacían armar en las escuelas técnicas, Eneka vendía todo, placas transistores disipadores, trafos y todo el material pasivo para armarlo.
Esos capacitores negritos son más recientes.....


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 16, 2018)

Oculto: manuales Eneka


----------



## uli__f (May 21, 2018)

indemornin dijo:


> Hola , considerarse con suerte!
> Mi gran aporte al foro: Todo lo relacionado con el famoso y muy querido RCA de 20Wrms, comento que lo tengo funcionando con alimentación de 50Volts. Tira exactamente 25Watts RMS sobre 8 ohms y 40Wrms sobre 4ohms.
> Originalmente con 40volts de alimentacion se obtienen 20Wrms/8ohms.
> El mismo requiere 2 ajustes: Simetría y corriente de reposo. La placa posee control de tonos graves y agudos y una alta impedancia de entrada de unos 750Kohms apta para cápsulas cerámicas de tocadisco, nada impide conectar cualquier otra fuente de señal, es espectacular el sonido de este ampli, inclusive funciona con miles de transistores de reemplazo posibles , muy flexible. Cualquier duda he aquí un humilde conocedor en ese ampli, nunca me falló. Saludos.



Hola Indemornin
Podría subir la foto de ese manual completo? incluyendo la tapa. Es que quiero tener ese manual impreso y me faltan algunas paginas. Muchas gracias. Saludos!


----------



## DIE32GO (Oct 25, 2018)

Hola NANU, buscando la hoja de datos de este transistor en internet me encontré con un link que me llevo a este foro, en el cual veo que estas buscando el 2A93, queria consultarte si todavía estas necesitando de estos transistores tengo nuevos, avisame cuantos necesitas. Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 25, 2018)

Sólo si se los vas a regalar-donar , el Foro no permite negocios-comercio.

Bienvenido.


----------



## DIE32GO (Oct 25, 2018)

Hola DOSMETROS, la verdad te agradezco la aclaración ya que es la primera vez que me registro en un foro y no conozco las reglas asique de paso ahora me voy a revizar las reglas del foro para no mandarme ninguna macana, respecto a los transistores; si los tengo son raros o antiguos y creo que no existen en el mercado asique son para donar o regalar como me decías. Quedo a disposicion por si todavía los necesita el colega NANU40. Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 25, 2018)

DIE32GO dijo:


> Hola DOSMETROS, la verdad te agradezco la aclaración ya que es la primera vez que me registro en un foro y no conozco las reglas asique de paso ahora me voy a revizar las reglas del foro para no mandarme ninguna macana, respecto a los transistores; si los tengo son raros o antiguos y creo que no existen en el mercado asique son para donar o regalar como me decías. Quedo a disposicion por si todavía los necesita el colega NANU40. Saludos


Para evitar _*"Metidas de pata"*_


----------



## uli__f (May 29, 2019)

Hola amigos del Foro. Simulé este circuito en NI Multisim 14.0. Ahora lo subo por si hay algún interesado. Saludos.


----------



## uli__f (Jun 21, 2020)

Buenas, revivo el post por unos minutos.. 
Si en caso de poner una fuente de 40 V, uso una de 80. Además de sobredimensionar los transistores de salida, para la parte del pre hay que modificar algo?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 21, 2020)

Podrías poner TIP 35C y 36C de salida 
Tip 41C y 42C de excitadores 
C14 de 4700uF 
R9 que alimenta el pré de 27k


----------



## uli__f (Jun 22, 2020)

Esta era la solución que estaba antes, en negro son los valores/transistores originales y en celeste son los valores/transistores que estaban puestos.
En esa época se conseguían los 2N3055 de RCA que eran geniales. Y con respecto a la parte pre ecualizadora estos arreglos están bien? (Segun la foto)


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 22, 2020)

Ya me perdí . . .  será a 40 o a 80 V ?


----------



## uli__f (Jun 22, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ya me perdí . . .  será a 40 o a 80 V ?


El original posteado por Eneka es de 40 V, pero este está "inflado" y llevado a una fuente de 80V. En celeste está especificado que valores tenia realmente el circuito para la fuente de 80V. Pero se ha roto varias veces y además sobrecalentaba. Por eso estoy viendo si el circuito adaptado para 80V es correcto.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 22, 2020)

Te di algunos datos en el mensaje #26 , ni se te ocurra ponerle 2N3055 actuales . . .



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Podrías poner TIP 35C y 36C de salida
> Tip 41C y 42C de excitadores
> C14 de 4700uF
> R9 que alimenta el pré de 27k


----------



## uli__f (Jun 22, 2020)

Claro por eso. Listo, voy a probar con esos valores. Muchas gracias @DOSMETROS


----------

